# Litto Gomez Diez at sunrise



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Talk about kick starting your day!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is some pic!!! Very Impressive!! 5 STARS!! And 10 Stars for that stick!! LOL


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is some pic!!! Very Impressive!! 5 STARS!! And 10 Stars for that stick!! LOL


Definitely one of my favs LK! Here is my review in case anyone is interested:
http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=234


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I always wanted to try those. Off to Cbid.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Beautiful smoke..


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Rob, you're a man after my own heart... that pic brought tears to my eyes... 

CD


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice...at sunrise no less...love those morning sticks.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm hoping to have a few sunrise cigars this week in Vegas...right before I go to bed.


----------

